# parking on uneven surface..okay or not?



## hassy (Jun 7, 2004)

I just recently move to a new place. I have an assigned parking spot but in the middle of the spot there is like a big drain follow with a very uneven pavement (surface) all around. Because of the sink-hole in the middle of the parking spot from the drain as well as the pavement dip when I pull in, it make the car look very funny when park. (When it rains the drain get clog and the rain just gather in the middle of the parking spot as well as the whole front of the spot especially the right front and if I pull in part of my front bumper and part of my front brake rotors are under water so that is how much the pavement changes compare to the rear)

When I park my car the the front end almost touch the ground, the rear is pretty high. The left side suspensions compress a lot especially the front right, the left rear looks a lot higher and the front left is just a little lower than the left rear.

Is it bad for the car especially the suspension component to park like that all the time (on the uneven surface)...will the chassis flex be so minimal that I should worry about? I guess it might be normal for the people who live on the hill where there are a lot of elevation changes. 

Thanks


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I'd be more worried about my car being in the water, although the uneven loading probably isn't the best for the car long term either. Time to find or barter for a better parkng spot.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

hassy said:


> (When it rains the drain get clog and the rain just gather in the middle of the parking spot as well as the whole front of the spot especially the right front and if I pull in *part of my front bumper and part of my front brake rotors are under water* so that is how much the pavement changes compare to the rear)


:yikes: Holy Schneikes! The bumper and the rotor are _underwater_!??!! That's a lot of water and totally unacceptable. There is obviously a drainage problem; I would insist that it gets fixed or you get a new parking space. What city are you in? Does it rain a lot? If it's in Arizona, I might tolerate it... but if you're in Seattle I'd get a new parking space or move!

Oh, and welcome to Bimmerfest! :hi:

--J.


----------

